# netgear dgn2200 unable to change idle timeout



## mzhillbilly (Jun 30, 2005)

Modem is a Netgear dgn2200

On the modem page with all the settings

Under basic settings

For connection it says Always Connected
The box underneath says idle timeout 5 (that's in minutes)

I am unable to change that number or even get a cursor to appear in that box (I want to change it to a 0 - my internet connection has been dropping out when going idle). I can't right click or anything. That is using Firefox. When I say dropping out, I mean, the 3 computers on the network become unuseable - nothing works and things don't appear to be connected to the internet even though my green ADSL light stays on like it's connected - it is not.

I tried the same modem page in IE, and that box with the 5 in it is still showing 5, but this time it's just grayed out - again, can't be changed.

The firmware updates are all upto date (apparently - according to it's check)

Anyone else have this issue or know how I resolve it.

I can't seem to find anything online, I must be a terrible searcher :-(


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Try changing the connection mode from *Always on* to one of the other settings to see if will allow you to change the *Idle Timeout setting*

If it does try changing the setting then moving back to always on.


----------

